

Beware of Vanity Metrics (for Harvard Business Review) - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.startuplessonslearned.com/2010/02/beware-of-vanity-metrics-for-harvard.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Link to the full article on HBR:
[http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2010/02/entrepreneurs_beware_of_vani...](http://blogs.hbr.org/cs/2010/02/entrepreneurs_beware_of_vanity_metrics.html)

